
Pokémon Go Passes the $3B Mark - bolamike
https://arinsider.co/2019/11/18/pokemon-go-passes-the-3-billion-mark/
======
CM30
I'm not sure if to think that this is impressive, in that Pokemon GO has done
really well and probably beaten every AR game sales record going in the
process, or a tad disappointing, in that Pokemon GO could have arguably made
even more money had Niantic kept up support and added requested features early
on.

~~~
sieabahlpark
I used to play it in college, so when I left it was just inconvenient to
continue playing.

I'm sure that's the biggest hurdle is retention

